# Free swap at JAF/CO



## JAF/CO

I will be here at 5 AM





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65

See you there Jim


----------



## Freqman1

That's where all the good stuff is! Make sure to post some pics of this one. V/r Shawn


----------



## keith kodish

Left Coast Cycles Will be there! 

Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday

Now your talking, Jim.
The last time you did this, you posted the notice the night before.
This, I can plan for. Lol!
Thanks!


----------



## CWCMAN

I'm planning on attending this as well.


----------



## slick

Looks like the Cali Cartel is showing up in force to the swap.


----------



## Harley Mclemore

I'll try my best to get there

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## kreika

slick said:


> Looks like the Cali Cartel is showing up in force to the swap.View attachment 490788




Sweet shirt! Who's selling em?


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT

A.S.BOLTNUT Likes this....

Lookin forward to the party .


----------



## Maskadeo

I'll be there!


----------



## higgens

I'm gonna have to check it out


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

A vintage bicycle swapmeet @ one of the best man caves I've been to - Count me in Jim


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

kreika said:


> Sweet shirt! Who's selling em?




Cali Cartel & CYCLONE COASTER - RIDDEN not HIDDEN - T-shirts - PM me


----------



## slick

The southern California chapter of the Cali Cartel should bring some stuff to sell. 

Maybe if you boys are staying the night...we could throw a ride together also. I have a few bikes you boys and girls can borrow. Just a thought...


----------



## keith kodish

slick said:


> The southern California chapter of the Cali Cartel should bring some stuff to sell.
> 
> Maybe if you boys are staying the night...we could throw a ride together also. I have a few bikes you boys and girls can borrow. Just a thought...



Nice job,Chris! Probably will stay with Jae & Marieanne,myself.

Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## island schwinn

I have a few loaners too,if needed.


----------



## schwinnja

JAF/CO said:


> I will be here at 5 AMView attachment 640543
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



BTT
Possible downtown Sac Town ride Friday evening and
Tony's gotta ride planned for  Sunday am as well.


----------



## JAF/CO

I will be there 5am or earlier
The early bird gets the worm
Hope every one understands its a FREE swap no charge to sell or buy as always[emoji41]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maskadeo

Getting my piles ready!


----------



## Harley Mclemore

Putting it in my calendar now so I don't forget

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## the2finger

Haf to jump in the Cummings n head on up


----------



## fordmike65

the2finger said:


> Haf to jump in the Cummings n head on up



Bring an empty trailer too


----------



## the2finger

That's why Jesus put a bed on this turd


----------



## OldSkipTooth




----------



## Vintage Paintworx

Gonna try to make it, pocket full of large bills just incase I find something interesting.


----------



## schwinnja

JAF/CO said:


> I will be here at 5 AMView attachment 640543
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



TTT


----------



## Jon Olson

See you at 5:00. Do I need a flashlight? God! Do people get up that early? What could be the reason? Do I really think I'll find that part before Jim!


----------



## tripple3

schwinnja said:


> TTT



Oh my. I was debating because the HB airshow is the same weekend; but this event has been *Stickied!*
Can I get a RIDE?


----------



## Maskadeo

We be riding Friday night?


----------



## fordmike65

Maskadeo said:


> We be riding Friday night?



Anyone got any loaners?


----------



## kreika

Dang gettin' off work at midnight on Friday.....


----------



## fordmike65

Anyone have a nice orig Shelby dropstand for sale?


----------



## then8j

Here are a few things I'm bringing


----------



## bicycle larry

then8j said:


> View attachment 684074 View attachment 684075 Here are a few things I'm bringing





then8j said:


> View attachment 684074 View attachment 684075 Here are a few things I'm bringing



thanks for putting this on the cabe its reelly nice to see whats comeing , reel nice bikes and parts . from bicycle larry


----------



## Rust_Trader

Anyone has space to bring back a bicycle to socal?

Please pm me if you can help out. 


Thanks


----------



## tryder

Is there going to be a ride in Stockton either on Saturday or Sunday?  I lived there back in the late seventies/early eighties and rode my '48 Schwinn  all over the place.


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI

*I am in, coming out with Pete and will have things to un load,anyone have interest in fiberglass inserts for an Air Flo Supreme I will bring those just in case.
SAFE TRAVELS BOYS AND GIRLS
RUDY*


----------



## Maskadeo

I'm bringing a bunch of odds and ends and a 1956 X53 rolling carcass. Will bring a bike to ride around on too!


----------



## LarzBahrs

Im bringing a 51 dx, twin carcass, colorflow project, and a 49 super deluxe plus a couple other frames including a sliverking and a bunch of other parts.


----------



## Boris

This one sounds like a GREAT party. Have fun!


----------



## Maskadeo

We will party like it's 1999!


----------



## onecatahula

We're locked and loaded . .
Rollin at 4AM !!!


----------



## Autocycleplane

RUDY CONTRATTI said:


> *I am in, coming out with Pete and will have things to un load,anyone have interest in fiberglass inserts for an Air Flo Supreme I will bring those just in case.
> SAFE TRAVELS BOYS AND GIRLS
> RUDY*




Arrghhh. Wasn’t gonna rally but now.....


----------



## Maskadeo

You know you wanna!


----------



## Maskadeo

I spy with my little eye the cycleplane in the truck!


----------



## fordmike65

See you in da mornin'!


----------



## Maskadeo




----------



## Maskadeo

Thank you Jim at Jaf/Co for graciously hosting us!!!


----------



## rustjunkie




----------



## rustjunkie




----------



## fordmike65




----------



## BLWNMNY

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 684709 View attachment 684711 View attachment 684712 View attachment 684714 View attachment 684715 View attachment 684716 View attachment 684717 View attachment 684718



Look's like a good place, where"s that at?


----------



## then8j

Was a great time, thanks for hosting it. There were a lot of great high quality people there that was a pleasure to meet.

I had to tell myself, "no don't spend anymore money" many times!!


----------



## Maskadeo

I made so much money today I'm staying at the Econo Lodge in Lodi!


----------



## onecatahula

Is there anything better than a few morning brews, hangin wit your Bros, and Vintage Bike Stuff freaking all over the place ?

Rudy, Slick and Buddy !




The Good Stuff . . heading South. THANK YOU Carlos !!!!!
(Note license plate)





 

Total purchases (actually restrained myself)



(I knew the wife would be thrilled that I bought an old beer can !)


----------



## Maskadeo

Went for tacos and the guy there said that bike is old! I know because I watch the American Pickers!


----------



## kreika

Awesome!!!


----------



## fordmike65

Maskadeo said:


> I made so much money today I'm staying at the Econo Lodge in Lodi! View attachment 684832



At least your pool had water!


----------



## Vintage Paintworx

fordmike65 said:


> At least your pool had water!




All ours had was a dead body laying at the bottom. :eek:


----------



## kreika

onecatahula said:


> Is there anything better than a few morning brews, hangin wit your Bros, and Vintage Bike Stuff freaking all over the place ?
> 
> Rudy, Slick and Buddy !
> View attachment 684872
> 
> The Good Stuff . . heading South. THANK YOU Carlos !!!!!
> (Note license plate)
> View attachment 684874
> View attachment 684883
> 
> Total purchases (actually restrained myself)
> View attachment 684875
> (I knew the wife would be thrilled that I bought an old beer can !)




Sweet B-25 looking ornament!!!


----------



## Vintage Paintworx




----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI

*First off I would like to thank JAF/CO for hosting and for his knowledge he stowed upon me.I got an American Beauty Headbadge from him in trade that I needed for a project,and also told me to buy the knuckle guards I have lined up through a fellow Cabe member at a great price.I sold everything I bought with me,at great prices,just to find out they went to another table at double the price,now Aint That America,I love it.Aside from the headbadge which was the only bike related item I bought,came home with lots of oil ,and car related advertisement stuff,and as always ,putting names to faces of fellow Cabe Members.Another thing I love about our hobby is getting a feild report ,,3000 miles to the East at T Town for another friend of our,the same time we were picking!!Thanks for the photos it was well worth the Trip for me,and thanks Pete for the ride.And on that note ,We Will See Ya Further On Up The Road .
YOURS TRUELY RUDY*


----------



## rustjunkie

Vid from @Velocipedist Co.


----------



## JAF/CO

[emoji106] the swap turned out great and I want to thank every one for coming out 
Mark your calendar for next year September 29 2018 spread the word
Thanks JAF/CO  JIM 

Nice video Steve  thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLWNMNY

BLWNMNY said:


> Look's like a good place, where"s that at?



That's Jim's place, talking about where you had lunch.


----------



## oskisan

Well done video. I was there when the drone took off and really wanted to see then end results.. Thanks for posting this!

Ken-


----------



## fordmike65

BLWNMNY said:


> That's Jim's place, talking about where you had lunch.



We had dinner and drinks the night before at The Deliberation Room in Stockton. After Saturday's swap, we met up at one of Slick's favorite hangouts The Firkin and Fox Pub in Modesto.


----------



## BLWNMNY

fordmike65 said:


> We had dinner and drinks the night before at The Deliberation Room in Stockton. After Saturday's swap, we met up at one of Slick's favorite hangouts The Firkin and Fox Pub in Modesto.



Downtown Lodi has some cool spots too.


----------



## mr.cycleplane




----------



## slick

Bumping up this swap. Best in northern California.


----------

